# Leaving for Florida



## Krispy (Jul 19, 2002)

Hello, in 2 days I will be getting on a plane to go to Florida, I am very afraid that I will have an incident on the plane







, I am IBS-D and I don't need an incident in the air, please any suggestions would be so helpful. Thanks


----------



## teacher954 (Jun 16, 2002)

I hope Immodium works for you, but that is what my mother has to use before we just go to the mall. I'm C so I can't relate, but that is what I would do, maybe even take 3 instead of 2.Have a great trip, relax! BTW, its not as hot as it is humid, so the less you wear, the better!


----------

